# HELP... Pipe noise with well pump shut off



## tdilweg78 (Mar 17, 2016)

Hello,

I bought a house in May and I've been having an issue with the pipes/plumbing since I bought the house. Here is my situation:

When the well pump turns on, I can hear it turn on and I can hear a noise while the water is running. Almost like a fast ticking noise. When the pump shuts off, there is a very loud thudding noise (dud dud dud dud dud.... dud dud dud dud) coming from the pipes/system. I thought it might be just a loose pipe so I secured the supply pipe (from the well into the house) to the beams. This lessened the noise but it's still very loud. Also, lately the pump has turned on once almost every night for a week in the middle of the night when no water is running. So I ran a few tests:

1. After the pressure tank filled up with water and shut off, I ran water in my shower to see how long it would take the pump to turn on. It took approximately 6 minutes and 10 seconds of the shower running full blast to turn the pump on. This happened at 30 psi.

2. Then I turned the shower off and timed how long it took for the pump to shut off (causing the loud thudding noise) and it took 1 minute and 21 seconds for the pump to shut off. This happened at 60 psi. From what I've read this shouldn't be more than 20 psi from when the pump turns on. (20/40; 30/50; 40/60).

3. I pressed the valve at the top of the tank (I read that if the bladder has burst, water would come out during this process). No water came out.

I have a Flex Lite FL 12 35 gallon pressure tank. On the tank is written "3/4 H.P. Set at 300').

The only understanding I have on plumbing systems, wells and pumps is what I've read online. I know more now than I did before but I still don't know much. Is there anyone who could help?


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Buy a pair of these











And then call a LICENSED PLUMBER!!!!!


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

tdilweg78 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I bought a house in May and I've been having an issue with the pipes/plumbing since I bought the house. Here is my situation:
> 
> ...


Better pull that pump out, its way too small, you need like a 5 horse high out put, and a much bigger expansion tank..and you didnt mention if you have a clatter valve, very important to have that inline...


----------



## heaan (Oct 23, 2012)

Stick a loaf of bread in that tank thingy to absorb the thuds


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

It's a poltergeist


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Thread closed.


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

threads not closed. dont use water. problem solved.


----------



## heaan (Oct 23, 2012)

Now its closed


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

It is??


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

someone left the door open..............................


----------



## moonapprentice (Aug 23, 2012)

Closed thread


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

Check for blue....


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Aww shucks, I forgot to actually close it.


NOW it's closed.


----------

